# Got kids?



## George Farmer (24 Apr 2008)

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/p ... blogid=175


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (24 Apr 2008)

I know a 50 year old man that still can't pronounce Otocinclus right, lol. What school does Emily learn Latin at? I assume a private school as I never learnt latin, but it would have been handy!


----------



## George Farmer (24 Apr 2008)

Emily's a day pupil Oundle School. 

And no, we're not rich (fees over Â£20K p.a.)  Emily was bright enough to get a scholarship.  She takes after her Mum...


----------



## Steve Smith (24 Apr 2008)

Cool   I almost had my nephew interested in having a fish tank but various things, such as moving house, meant the idea died off.  That, and the fact that I'm now using the little tank I was going to give him


----------



## aaronnorth (24 Apr 2008)

I'm trying to get my little brother (8) and sister (10) to help do a water change like holding the syphon and scraping the algae but no luck, although i got my sister to pick about 10 starnds of floating hairgrass out which is a start, they both want their own fish tank but my mum won't let them until they learn. They started feeeding the fish when i started about 3yr back, lewis fed them in the morning and hayley in the afternoon but that died of after a few month 

By the way you have very clever kids, i always wondered who did the dosing while you were away!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (24 Apr 2008)

I just meant state/grammar/private  My dad and sister both work in private schools and I will definately send my children as long as I can afford it. Luckily I will get discount if I sed my kids to one of their schools (score!!!).


----------



## Steve Smith (24 Apr 2008)

I used to work in a private school.  Education did seem to be a lot higher standard, though the entry standards dropped significantly when they needed additional cash   

As a full time member of staff I could have a child go to the school for 1/3 the cost of the fees (about Â£1700 a term apparently).  Shame I don't have kids


----------



## beeky (24 Apr 2008)

My little boy who's also 3 was quite interested and I was teaching him the names of the fish and he was 'helping' with the feeding. Seemed to be going well until a friend of the same age came round and they decided to feed the fish by tipping the whole pot in. This was the day before we moved house and when I started last minute packing at 6am found a dead 9yr old red tailed black shark and an angelfish   

I think girls are a lot more receptive at that age. I now keep the food out of reach....


----------



## Arana (24 Apr 2008)

Ahh Bless.. i bet they make you proud mate


----------



## Azaezl (25 Apr 2008)

I'm very impressed, your daughter's are very very intelligent, I'm especially amazed by your youngest daughter, most children her age can just about talk let alone say latin names!

My toddler helps me out with my fish, she feeds them, she knows the difference between TPN+ & Excel(well the bottles anyway) she quite happily adds the excel using a pippette. She knows a few common names of fish and like I said on the blog I asked if we should feed the pandas and she told me off and said 'no mummy they are corys' and I said 'yes panda corys' she said 'no just corys'. I also love the way she sits at the tank and describes the plants 'trees, grass, bush' and my fave 'look mummy baby shrimp'(about the cherry shrimp).

I have a few pics of her doing fishy stuff;

Feeding them




Getting the Excel



Squirting the Excel in



Enjoying PFK;


----------



## plantbrain (25 Apr 2008)

Mine is 22 years old now and after and during college, now works  
I might adopt later. I'm still not that old  
Folks think my son is a brother 8) 
He catches and eats fish, swims and boats with them, maybe he will get into keeping them.
I'd rather him see nature and where he lives, it's all around him.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Luketendo (26 Apr 2008)

My sister knows 'Panda Fish' ie Panda Cory (I don't even have any of these!). She knows angelfish, loach (often confuses with corys though.)


----------



## beeky (28 Apr 2008)

Hey Tom, never thought of you as a Dad. Didn't think you were far out of college yourself! All those papers I suppose, made me think "student"!


----------

